# Bypass Valve 26Rl



## scuba0331 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello,
My wife and I just picked up an awesome 2008 Outback 26!RL. We are winterizing for the first time and trying to locate the bypass valve for the hot water heater. Any hints to where it could be located? I thiink I need to remove the couch but that doesn't look like fun!

The owners manual is not vey helpful!

Thank you for any assistance!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The bypass valve for the water heater is located behind the water heater tank. The access panel to get to it I can't tell you for your model.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

If you have a 268RL which is what i think by your post, it is behind a panel in the bedroom that you have to remove a couple of screws then remove the panel, it is the cabinet that the TV is above. good luck


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

X2 with Danny285 above. We have the 268RL (2009 issue) and the HWH is low under the TV cabinet. Access panel is on the bedroom side, four screws, and a bit crowded with the bed there but do-able. The panel is below the two cabinet doors that open towards the bed.


----------



## scuba0331 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey Guys, thanks for the responses. It is a 2008 26 RLS. http://www.keystone-outback.com/previous-years?brand=Outback&year=2008

The water heater is in the back on the drivers side (reference to my truck). There is a shelf on the side next to the pull out couch and I think the access panel is under the couch. So I'm think the only way to get to it is remove the couch. I was hoping someone with the specific model could offer some assitance.

Thank to all of have offered some assistance!


----------



## scuba0331 (Dec 7, 2011)

scuba0331 said:


> Hey Guys, thanks for the responses. It is a 2008 26 RLS. http://www.keystone-outback.com/previous-years?brand=Outback&year=2008
> 
> The water heater is in the back on the drivers side (reference to my truck). There is a shelf on the side next to the pull out couch and I think the access panel is under the couch. So I'm think the only way to get to it is remove the couch. I was hoping someone with the specific model could offer some assitance.
> 
> Thank to all of have offered some assistance!


Ok I got it figured. The valve is located under the couch. I took 1 screw out and lifted up the panel and was able to reach in a shut the valve off.


----------

